# Medical Prescriptions



## maxwell2155 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm 69 y.o male. I'm on a number of medicines for life. Also, I use and will have to continue to use post cancer op personal supplies, non of which do I pay prescription charges for in the UK. When we move to Spain in the next few months, I want to register with a Spanish version of a NHS Doctor. How much of the above medicines and supplies will I have to pay for?

Kind regards


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

maxwell2155 said:


> I'm 69 y.o male. I'm on a number of medicines for life. Also, I use and will have to continue to use post cancer op personal supplies, non of which do I pay prescription charges for in the UK. When we move to Spain in the next few months, I want to register with a Spanish version of a NHS Doctor. How much of the above medicines and supplies will I have to pay for?
> 
> Kind regards


At the moment we pay 10%, but we are expecting that to be increased.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> At the moment we pay 10%, but we are expecting that to be increased.


has there been an announcement about an increase in prescription charges?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> has there been an announcement about an increase in prescription charges?


I believe they are to be index linked to income declared an tax returns.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I believe they are to be index linked to income declared an tax returns.


they already are - but atm if your income is less than 100k a year as a pensioner - you pay 10% & it's capped at something like 8€ a month

they'd have to be bringing that down dramatically from 100k for it to affect the majority of pensioners


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxwell2155 said:


> I'm 69 y.o male. I'm on a number of medicines for life. Also, I use and will have to continue to use post cancer op personal supplies, non of which do I pay prescription charges for in the UK. When we move to Spain in the next few months, I want to register with a Spanish version of a NHS Doctor. How much of the above medicines and supplies will I have to pay for?
> 
> Kind regards


:welcome:

assuming you are in receipt of your pension, when you move here you will be issued with a form S1. With this you can access state healthcare on the same basis as a Spanish pensioner. That is, your healthcare is free, you will pay 10% of the cost of prescribed medication - generally up to a max of +/- 8€ a month. Some medications have a 'capped' cost below 10% & some meds & supplies aren't available on prescription so have to be paid at full price


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> they already are - but atm if your income is less than 100k a year as a pensioner - you pay 10% & it's capped at something like 8€ a month
> 
> they'd have to be bringing that down dramatically from 100k for it to affect the majority of pensioners


The prescription charges are capped at €8 per month for pensioners with an income below €18,000 per year. For pensioners with an income between €18,000 and €100,000 the cost is capped at €18 per month.

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions

I haven't seen anything in the Spanish press to sugggest that increased charges are being considered, and I read at least 3 different papers online every day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The prescription charges are capped at €8 per month for pensioners with an income below €18,000 per year. For pensioners with an income between €18,000 and €100,000 the cost is capped at €18 per month.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions
> 
> I haven't seen anything in the Spanish press to sugggest that increased charges are being considered, and I read at least 3 different papers online every day.


jaja - I knew I shouldn't have posted figures memory!!

I haven't seen anything in the press either, though


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> jaja - I knew I shouldn't have posted figures memory!!
> 
> I haven't seen anything in the press either, though


If a pensioner moves to Spain, do they pay 10% prescription costs with no cap until such time as they've made their first tax return (I suppose otherwise there wouldn't be any income details in the system for them)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> If a pensioner moves to Spain, do they pay 10% prescription costs with no cap until such time as they've made their first tax return (I suppose otherwise there wouldn't be any income details in the system for them)?


hmm - not sure :confused2:

logically I guess they would - & then claim back any over payments?

that's what happened when the co-payment was introduced

it's certainly a good reason to do a tax return though


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> hmm - not sure :confused2:
> 
> logically I guess they would - & then claim back any over payments?
> 
> ...



Yes it is, but I was just thinking that depending on the timing of their move, it could be a year before their first tax return would be due (if they moved here at the beginning of July the first tax return wouldn't be due until the end of the following June) so they'd have to be prepared to pay the 10% with no cap until then, Probably wouldn't be a problem unless someone was on a very expensive medication, but if there are a number of less expensive ones then I suppose it could add up.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

maxwell2155 said:


> I'm 69 y.o male. I'm on a number of medicines for life. Also, I use and will have to continue to use post cancer op personal supplies, non of which do I pay prescription charges for in the UK. When we move to Spain in the next few months, I want to register with a Spanish version of a NHS Doctor. How much of the above medicines and supplies will I have to pay for?
> 
> Kind regards


You mention personal supplies, do you mean dressings/ equipment? It may vary from area to area but the Spanish have to pay for these items after leaving hospital.


----------

